# Fresno, CA?



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

It looks like I might be in town May 1st ish... I will know the exact dates early next week. Anyone up for a mid week smoke? Is there any place decent out there? Thanks!

Greg


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

It looks like I will arrive late on the 29th and leave on the 2nd... :ss


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Turns out the hotel is fairly cigar friendly (out near the pool) so I took advantage of the nice weather to enjoy a RASS... :ss


----------

